# Want to start refining



## sdixon (Jan 4, 2012)

I really intrested in and have done research on refining silver but im more of visual learner. My question, is there a website or dvd that can give step by step into this.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes indeed!

http://www.goldrecovery.us/

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 4, 2012)

sdixon

check out the links in my signature line.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 5, 2012)

Also look for GSP's book on Steve's website.


----------

